# Is it the user or the alignment?



## TLoeb (Jul 16, 2008)

I just bought a refurbished Delta T37-307 jointer. I am new to using a jointer, but I have read and read about them, so I think it should be fairly straight forward. I push the board in with light pressure, and then shift my hands/pushers to the outfeed table. I checked to see that the tip of the knives are level with the outfeed table on both sides (on the fence side and opposite) for all three knives. I have used a level to check infeed and outfeed tables for levelness (is that a word?) lengthwise and across. Also to see that the two tables are parallel. Everything seemed to check out. The attachment (if I got it uploaded correctly), shows how I used a pencil to scribble along the length of each of four boards then took 1 or 2 passes on each. The pattern of cutting was similar on each with the end of the board not touching the knives at all. What in the world am I doing wrong?? Or can I blame it on alignment instead of user error? :yes:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

If you've got the height of the outfeed table adjusted correctly with the knives, it should work. I would check that again, just in case you may have missed something. It sounds as if the end of the outfeed table may be diving away from the knives. (but that doesn't really make sense??) Make sure you use a push block or something to push down with even force over the length of the board and concentrate the force above the knives. Other than that,,,,,,, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Geoguy said:


> If you've got the height of the outfeed table adjusted correctly with the knives, it should work. I would check that again, just in case you may have missed something. It sounds as if the end of the outfeed table may be diving away from the knives. *(but that doesn't really make sense??)* Make sure you use a push block or something to push down with even force over the length of the board and concentrate the force above the knives. Other than that,,,,,,, I'm out of ideas.



That could be a possibility. The height of the outfeed table at the knives may be correct, but if the end of the outfeed table is slightly tipped down, the length of the outfeed table will exaggerate the edge into a slight contour as the pressure there will create it. You might look at this fix.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

When the jointer is giving you a convex surface, it is usually one of 2 things. Either your infeed and outfeed beds are not parallel to each other, or your knives are not perfectly aligned with the outfeed table. It doesn't have to be off by much to be a problem. Check these alignments again, very carefully.


----------



## TLoeb (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's input. I will go back and double check all the alignments. I am using a 24" bubble level and a large carpenters square to do these checks. Is there a more accurate way to check the alignment especially the level? The bubble seems so "crude" when we are talking such tight limits.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't think the level is imperative - you just need a good strait-edge.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Level is not the issue. The beds must be parallel with each other, and the knives must be at exactly the same height as the outfeed table, all across their length. If you put a light behind the jointer and raise your infeed table to the height of your outfeed table, putting your level across the length of both tables, you should see no light coming through beneath the level. The same goes for the knives. Rotate them slowly and when each knife is at it's highest point, there should be no light between the knife and the surface of the level(providing your beds are parallel)


----------



## TLoeb (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks. I will try the light idea and give an update!


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Use a dial indicator or a Tool and Die set-up block. Rick


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

If you have a board with a very straight edge - not plywood - set it on the outfeed table, turn on the machine and run the board backwards an inch.

The knives should be nicking it and actually taking a very miniscule cut. If not, raise the knives to where each one will move a straight edge 1/16th parallel to the length of the jointer.


----------



## TLoeb (Jul 16, 2008)

OK. Back from a few weeks of vacation and now I am ready to face the jointer again. I just read your post Clampman and I am not clear on what you mean:
"raise the knives to where each one will move a straight edge 1/16th parallel to the length of the jointer"


----------

